# 9.8mm Rarest Colt Government Model?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I don't remember the year, but the time frame was between the World Wars, as I remember.

Colt was asked to submit a pistol to Norway for their consideration as a military sidearm. The pistol was 9.8mm ACP. Supposedly, after examining the specimen, Norway elected to go with the .45ACP.

I only have one round of this ammunition, and so far as I know, no complete pistol exists. I have seen photographs of the slide and barrel and tool room guages.

Anybody else familiar with this story?

Bob Wright


----------

